
Internet Videoconferencing with CU-SeeMe: History, Culture, and Usage (1995) - Lammy
https://www.sattlers.org/mickey/CU-SeeMe/internetTVwithCUSeeMe/chapter08/culture.html
======
ggm
Back in the day, working in a University in Australia on multicast stuff (we
used it heavily for conference broadcasting) I had a service point which I
forgot about. One of the network admins brought me a printout of six unknown
users who were sharing dickpix live. I shut the service down.

------
Lammy
Mods, I edited the original title from "Internet TV with CU-SeeMe: Chapter 8 -
History, Culture, and Usage" because I thought "Internet TV" would be
confusing in modern usage and because the Chapter 8 is spurious. The source
uses "Internet videoconferencing" interchangeably with "Internet TV" in the
intro paragraph, so I went with that. Cheers

------
vhodges
I recall getting our 56K link and were wondering what we could do with it and
so we fired up CU-SeeMe and promptly saturated the link :-/. Ahh, Archie,
Veronica, anonymous ftp, muds and gopher... good times

